# Asian carp



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's a couple good videos on asian carp.
Part one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS7zkTnQ ... ed&search=
Part two





A contact at the USGS wrote this article to help educate people on these asian carp. Good stuff, take a minute and check it out.8)
http://mdc.mo.gov/conmag/2004/07/20.htm


----------

